
Hacker Steals Military Docs Because Someone Didn’t Change a Default FTP Password - Jerry2
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/hacker-steals-military-docs-because-someone-didn-t-change-a-default-ftp-password/
======
hinkley
He stole the docs by compromising a router that was running the FTP protocol.

That shouldn’t even be a thing happening in this decade! The default password
barely enters into it. Vendor leaves giant foot gun. Customer blows foot off.

~~~
icedchai
If they changed the default password, it would be much, much harder, FTP or
not

~~~
some_account
I've noticed that in Enterprise environments, it's very common that people
don't change default settings. I think it's because in a team, you don't care
as much. It's not your own stuff, and you sometimes don't feel like you have
the authority to change things like default passwords. Someone could be using
that password, you could be breaking some app etc. Easier to ignore it.

I think I read somewhere that it's a lot harder to hack home networks than
enterprise systems, which makes very much sense to me.

~~~
true_religion
Home networks have only a single point of failure. Enterprise systems have
multiple points of failure, some of which are unknown because the people who
were the "failures" have left the company for decades.

------
AndrewDucker
Why are the military using home routers?

